# Oats - where to buy?



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ive been buying some instant oats from asda for the past few months, but getting through their box's pretty quick. I was wondering where you guy/girls buy from?

I would prefer just to get a big bag, fine oats.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

tesco value hmm they are cheap and they are nice do not go for the quaker oats they taSTE ROUGH


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nordwaldtaler Fine Oats from Lidl, 39p for 500g and they are really soft and taste good.


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

are these ok when added to shakes?


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Any one tried these...

http://www.bulkwhey.co.uk/oats.htm

25kg for £35 delivered - Ultra fine oats


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

They've been OK for me. Mix the shake first, then dump in the oats and leave for a minute or two to soften up.


----------



## niknaknok (Jun 10, 2007)

lidl or netto mate .i get mine from netto a big bag for 25p . i get them home and blend them and put them in an empty whet tub.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

You can buy oats from anywhere, just dont pay more then 2 quid a kg for them.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

sainsburys taste the difference oats are lush and jumbo as well.

Or you can buy a big bag from H&B for about £2 I think.

I prefer jumbo oats as they are more 'chewy'


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

tesco mornflake in the discount brands, 2kg £1 last time i had them. How i miss oats


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Tesco, Sainsburys, where ever I am shopping at the time


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

yeah mate as said tesco... 65p per kilo last time I went.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

i buy the smart price asda's ones as they are cheap as chips and are a good oat as well!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I personally think all oats taste the same...


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

for cooking with i just get the supermarket own brand for ground oats i use a bulk supplier as they grind them up fine for shakes


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

So are all these oats mentioned suitable to mix with shakes?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Look at MyProtein.co.uk. About £2.50 per kg. Mix up well and help add the cals to your diet. I use them pre workout and just to add to shakes when bulking.

Im sure other people sell them but this is where i get mine


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i find normal porridge oats to big to mix with shakes you need ground oats to mix


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

I was ordering a load of stuff off myprotein, so i just got 5kg of oats for £10 off there.

Thanks every one for the input.


----------



## niknaknok (Jun 10, 2007)

buy cheap porridge oats and blend the result is better than ground oats imo mate


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

just tesco value. i buy like 5kg and take about 20mins blended them up and put into old mypro tub


----------

